

Shen mode for emacs - tux1968
https://github.com/eschulte/shen-mode

======
technomancy
This is interesting because it's the first elisp package I've seen to be
developed outside Emacs but still with copyright assigned to the FSF. Most
third-party libraries distribute on Marmalade in order to avoid the paperwork
nonsense.

